# Players needed for D&D game, London



## crater (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m looking for players to form a small face to face RPG group. I’m happy to host, based near Walthamstow/Woodford Green/Highams Park in London, UK.

Ideally we would meet every fortnight or monthly, On Sundays, times and details can be negotiated. I play a range of RPGs and have a 5e D&D game ready if everyone is ok with that.


----------



## Al_767 (Mar 22, 2022)

crater said:


> I’m looking for players to form a small face to face RPG group. I’m happy to host, based near Walthamstow/Woodford Green/Highams Park in London, UK.
> 
> Ideally we would meet every fortnight or monthly, On Sundays, times and details can be negotiated. I play a range of RPGs and have a 5e D&D game ready if everyone is ok with that.



Hi, late to this party, but are you still looking for players?


----------



## aco175 (Mar 23, 2022)

@Al_767 welcome to the boards, hope you find something.


----------

